# Changing colors?



## Miss Essa (Oct 28, 2021)

Hello! 
Sammy has been molting for two and a half months now, and I started to 
notice he’s changing colors. He used to be a teal blue, then I started to see greenish feathers coming in, and now he’s more of a sea green. Is this normal? I’ve tried looking on this forum for a similar post, but couldn’t find any (sorry if i missed any). Thanks in advance 








Him now^^^








This is him two months ago^^^










Zazu has started molting too now, will the same thing happen to him?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there  

Sammy is extremely handsome! Yes, this is totally normal. He has a mutation called single factor goldenface, where after the first moult the yellow color mixes with the blue to make a lovely teal color. His full mutation is cobalt single factor goldenface. He will turn that lovely shade of sea green but stay like that for the rest of his life. Similar mutations include yellowface type II, which does the same thing but with a lighter shade of yellow. My girl has this mutation so I'll attach a photo for reference. This is what she looks like now, she was sky blue as a baby.









As for Zazu, he doesn't have this mutation so that will not happen to him


----------



## Miss Essa (Oct 28, 2021)

StarlingWings said:


> Hi there
> 
> Sammy is extremely handsome! Yes, this is totally normal. He has a mutation called single factor goldenface, where after the first moult the yellow color mixes with the blue to make a lovely teal color. His full mutation is cobalt single factor goldenface. He will turn that lovely shade of sea green but stay like that for the rest of his life. Similar mutations include yellowface type II, which does the same thing but with a lighter shade of yellow. My girl has this mutation so I'll attach a photo for reference. This is what she looks like now, she was sky blue as a baby.
> View attachment 261775
> ...


Oh I see, its kind of like mixing paint! Sammys yellow face is kind of “leaking” into his body during molting, right? (Sorry im an artist so paint makes sense to me lol) So he’ll stay teal once he’s done molting. In that case, I cant wait until he’s done 😊 my handsome boy. Also your girl is so pretty! I love her coloration and markings. Her face reminds me of butter 🥰
Thank you starling wings! 🙏


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Miss Essa said:


> Oh I see, its kind of like mixing paint! Sammys yellow face is kind of “leaking” into his body during molting, right? (Sorry im an artist so paint makes sense to me lol) So he’ll stay teal once he’s done molting. In that case, I cant wait until he’s done 😊 my handsome boy. Also your girl is so pretty! I love her coloration and markings. Her face reminds me of butter 🥰
> Thank you starling wings! 🙏


Just like paint! I thought of it like that too, it’s like watercolor 🤩 Thank you for the compliments on Mallorn’s behalf 😉


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I love the "paint" analogy!
Sammy and Zazu are both VERY handsome boys! 💜💜 *


----------

